# KEY.TO Keyera Corp



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Anyone else have this. I noticed its been creeping up a bit. Seems to be a great stock, holds well. 

Im holding 722 shares, an thinking of getting some more.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I bought in in the low $40's. Nice div and sky high pe and pb...can't have everything.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice buy, you bought around a year ago?


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I bought last summer ....seems like a good move so far....I also had AltaGas on my want list at that time but I didnt pull the trigger ...dumb


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Ive got that one aswell, 767 shares of AltaGas.
Its been a very good first 19 days of Jan so far.


----------



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

1sImage said:


> Ive got that one aswell, 767 shares of AltaGas.
> Its been a very good first 19 days of Jan so far.


It is a period of seasonal strength for the oil service companies. So many have been beat down. Look at Ensign as well (ESI). These are two of my favorites. 

"According to EquityClock.com, the oil services sector has a period of seasonal strength from Jan. 15 to May 9. The trade has been profitable in 18 of the past 22 periods. Average return per period is 15.9 per cent. The oil services sector has been described as the “energy sector on steroids” based on its relative performance."


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Good to know! I'll have a look at esi.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

This stock has been on a tear since I originally posted this thread. The last year even...


http://www.marketwatch.com/investing/stock/KEY?countrycode=CA

Check out it's last years graph!!!!!


----------



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

Keyera was up yesterday 4.75%. Only news I could find was a Scotia upgrade to sector outperform from perform. I am up over 400% on this one. Crazy.


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

Bought Jan 2009 at $23.21. Yield on cost is 11.1% . up 239%


----------



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

Canuck said:


> Bought Jan 2009 at $23.21. Yield on cost is 11.1% . up 239%


I had 1000 shs, my FA at that time convinced me to sell 500 - still could kick myself on listening to him.


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

PuckiTwo said:


> I had 1000 shs, my FA at that time convinced me to sell 500 - still could kick myself on listening to him.


ugh hate that  I did a similar thing with IPL a few years back, cut my position in half.

I have 404 shares. I bought 400 so at some point over the last 5 years they gave me 4 shares, not sure what that was all about.


----------



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

Canuck said:


> ugh hate that  I did a similar thing with IPL a few years back, cut my position in half.
> 
> I have 404 shares. I bought 400 so at some point over the last 5 years they gave me 4 shares, not sure what that was all about.


Duuuhhhh - I checked mine I have 9 more on 500. Never noticed - need to spend more investigation on my long existing positions. Thks for the heads up.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

10% jump ?
i see holds and downgrades
i do see dividend announcement
any idea on 10% i can't see anything


----------

